# دورة الكربون فى الطبيعة ( عرض فلاش )



## nonogirl89 (5 فبراير 2008)

اللينك دة لعرض فلاش يوضح شرح مبسط لدورة الكربون فى الطبيعة 
http://www.biology.ualberta.ca/facilities/multimedia/uploads/alberta/CarbonCycle.swf
:yahoo:
 منقووووووووووووووول


----------



## قلم حر (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دورة الكربون فى الطبيعة ( عرض فلاش )*

الرجاء التأكد من أن الرابط شغال .
قد يكون السبب من جهازي .
أو أي عضو يدخل الموضوع , يتأكد من فعالية الرابط , و يكتب تعليق .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دورة الكربون فى الطبيعة ( عرض فلاش )*

الرابط شغال تمام عندى قلم حر 
ميرسي جدا على المرور والاهتمام بالموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دورة الكربون فى الطبيعة ( عرض فلاش )*

شكرا للتأكيد و التوضيح .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

